# Jim Stoppani HIIT 100 Free Ebook



## MaxMuscle

Let me know if this link doesnt work but there is some good info in here. I was tryin to up;\load the PDF file but evidently It's too large to add as an attachment.

I hope this helps some of you.

http://issuu.com/bowlegmedia/docs/hiit100_ver2_ads?mode=embed&logo=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.workouttrainer.com%2Fimages%2Flayout%2Flogo.png&backgroundColor=%23222222

Cheers


----------

